# Causative Verbs (I had my hair cut...)



## americaninspain

How would I translate this sentence into Spanish?

"I had my hair cut yesterday."


THANKS!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Creo que la forma más natural (que yo sepa) es "Me corté el pelo ayer."  Se entiende que no lo hiciste tú solo.  Pero si quisieras decir "I cut my own hair last night" diría "Me corté el pelo yo mismo anoche".  Pero es posible que me equivoque en este último ejemplo.

James


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Pero, si quieres saber decir "I had [whatever done]" no estoy seguro de si hay una forma fija de traducirlo.  Puede que sí.  Si es un mandato como:

"I had her move her desk"
"le pedí que moviera su escritirio."
o para que sea más fuerte:
"Le ordené que moviera su escritorio."

No sé, tal vez alguien más sepa.

¡Saludos!

James


----------



## heidita

americaninspain said:


> How would I translate this sentence into Spanish?
> 
> "I had my hair cut yesterday."
> 
> 
> THANKS!


Hola joven _americano en España_,* ¡bienvenido al foro!* En España este tipo de frases no se usan igual. 

I had my car repaired. Me repararon el coche.

I had a tooth pulled.
Me saqué una muela.
I had my hair cut.
Me corté el pelo.

Especially at the hairdresser I think this question, which is asked as you enter:

¿Qué se va a hacer?

sounds really weird (What would you like to have done? but literally: What will you do to yourself?)


----------



## vadim

¿Qué se va a hacer?

does not, to the best of my knowledge, literally means What will you do to yourself?, but What does one want to do?  In this case SE is impersonal, not reflexive.


----------



## papa_pitufo

Estoy de acuerdo con heidita. Lo que en inglés se dice de la forma: to have [something] + past participle, en español cambia totalmente la estructura. 

Por ejemplo: I have my hair cut once a week.
En español se dice: Me corto el pelo una vez por semana.

Se sobreentiende siempre que lo hace otra persona.

Quizás te choque como lo decimos, a mi me costo al principio pillar la estructura inglesa.


----------



## heidita

vadim said:


> ¿Qué se va a hacer?
> 
> does not, to the best of my knowledge, literally means What will you do to yourself?, but What does one want to do? In this case SE is impersonal, not reflexive.


 
You are mistaken, vadim. In this case it is reflexive.

It is a very unusual usage.

Qué se le va a hacer...... normally used as an interjection, sort of, means: 

_Nothing we can do about it._

What do you want to do?_ Qué va a hacer. Qué quiere hacer._


----------



## americaninspain

Well, I'm in a translation class, and basically we have to translate that sentence as close as possible.  What would be the translation to retain the closest meaning?


----------



## Hesterbeat

"Me corto el pelo una vez a la semana" is an ambiguous case in Spanish. It is generally understood that you have your hair cut, instead of cutting it yourself, but if you want to make it clear, you can say: "Voy a la peluquería una vez a la semana", o "Me cortan el pelo una vez a la semana".

In Spanish, we express causative actions either with "me, te, se..." or in the active voice:

"Mis abuelos se están construyendo una casa en la sierra."

"Le revisan el coche cada año."


----------



## heidita

americaninspain said:


> Well, I'm in a translation class, and basically we have to translate that sentence as close as possible. What would be the translation to retain the closest meaning?


 
If you have to translate _as close as posible_, the correct version is the one used in the country.  So my suggestions is:

Me corto el pelo.
Me constuyo una casa. 

The_ direct translation_ is not the same. As the Spanish form is different from the English one. But, for that matter, the same often happens with tenses.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I suggest "me pelé ayer" (and "me estoy haciendo una casa") as more natural forms.


----------



## papa_pitufo

Hesterbeat said:


> you can say: "Me cortan el pelo una vez a la semana".




"Me cortan el pelo una vez por semana".  It  sounds nearly odd.


----------



## heidita

Dr. Quizá said:


> I suggest "me pelé ayer" (and "me estoy haciendo una casa") as more natural forms.


 
¡Anda el doctor por estos lares!

_Me pelé_ sólo se usa en sudamérica. 

_Me estoy haciendo una casa_ mejor que _me hago..._


----------



## americaninspain

THANKS so much everyone!  I hadsn't realized how quickly I'd get responses.  It's helps so much.  Once again...GRACIAS!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

pero no es doctor Quizá español?  o es que solo vive en España


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Este hilo hace que me duela mucho la cabeza.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

heidita said:


> ¡Anda el doctor por estos lares!
> 
> _Me pelé_ sólo se usa en sudamérica.



Puedo presumir de que estoy sobradamente cualificado para certificar la españolidad de "pelarse"


----------



## heidita

Dr. Quizá said:


> Puedo presumir de que estoy sobradamente cualificado para certificar la españolidad de "pelarse"


Chico, aquí nadie dice "me pelé". ¡A saber de qué pueblo eres!


----------



## papa_pitufo

heidita said:


> Chico, aquí nadie dice "me pelé". ¡A saber de qué pueblo eres!




¿Cuando dices "aquí" a que lugar te refieres?

Me pelé (esta en pasado). Tengo que decirte que perfectamente normal decir eso, y es lo que yo digo también y soy español de lengua materna y no soy de ningún pueblo.


----------



## Ivy29

americaninspain said:


> How would I translate this sentence into Spanish?
> 
> "I had my hair cut yesterday."
> 
> 
> THANKS!


 
*Me hice cortar el pelo.*
*Ivy29*


----------



## papa_pitufo

In Spain: (Comment: Spain is not in Sudamerica is in Europe)


Me corté el pelo ayer.

Me pelé ayer.

(uno de los significados del verbo pelar es cortarse el pelo).


----------



## papa_pitufo

Al sitio donde uno va a pelarse se le llama peluquería.

hairdresser's = peluquería.

hairdressing salon = salón de peluquería.


----------



## papa_pitufo

papa_pitufo said:


> (uno de los significados del verbo pelar es cortarse el pelo).




 (uno de los significados del verbo pelar es cortar el pelo)


Por lo tanto:

Pelarse = cortarse el pelo.


----------



## xOoeL

En "mi pueblo" , también se dice pelar.

¡Qué buen _pelao _de tas _dao_!
Vengo de pelarme
Me ha pelado mi madre


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

En el "mio" (Murcia) tambien (bueno, soy gringo, pero donde vivi se decia).  Cual es el tuyo por cierto?

Tal vez se usa mas en el sur de Espania?


----------



## xOoeL

Yo no tengo pueblo... , pero en mi ciudad (Córdoba) se dice "pelar" (además de "cortarse el pelo").
La verdad es que hay coincidencia geográfica, así que a lo mejor si es una cosa del Sur.

PD:  Para mí es normal decir "pueblo" en vez de "ciudad" o metafóricamente 
"Eso sólo lo conocen en tu pueblo"
"Pues en mi pueblo las cosas no se hacen así"
"No seas de tu pueblo, y haz las cosas como hay que hacerlas"


----------



## heidita

papa_pitufo said:


> ¿Cuando dices "aquí" a que lugar te refieres?


 
Mira mi perfil. Vivo en Madrid.


> Me pelé (esta en pasado).






> Tengo que decirte que perfectamente normal decir eso, y es lo que yo digo también y soy español de lengua materna y no soy de ningún pueblo


 
Tengo que decirte que *no* es normal decir esto (en mi pueblo! ), y ni yo ni mi marido lo decimos nunca, y él es español de lengua materna y paterna p ) y sí es de un pueblo muy hermoso y simpático que se llama Madrid.



Ivy29 said:


> *Me hice cortar el pelo.*
> *Ivy29*


 
Ves, Ivy, eso sí que no se dice por aquí.




papa_pitufo said:


> In Spain: (Comment: Spain is not in Sudamerica *it* is in Europe)


 



> Me corté el pelo ayer.
> 
> Me pelé ayer.
> 
> (uno de los significados del verbo pelar es cortarse el pelo).


 


Sí , en efecto. Yo lo conozco, pero no he dicho que no exista sino que no se suele decir por aquí.
*pelar**.*(Del lat. _pilāre_).*1.* tr. Cortar, arrancar, quitar o raer el pelo. U. t. c. prnl.



Haghenschlapfter said:


> (No hay duda de que es espaniol. Como eres espaniol, no se puede cuestionarte jejeje. Pero, me sorprendio la cantidad de pura variacion linguistica y semantica que hay entre las varias regiones de Espania. No es posible que en la region de heidita no se diga asi nunca?


Eso, la variación de una región a otra es generalmente sorprendente.


> Por cierto, me encanta tu "pueblo"... tiene un encanto muy particular que nunca he encontrado en otra ciudad.


¡A que sí!!!!!!!!¡¡¡¡Espero que te refieras al mío!!!!




xOoeL said:


> En "mi pueblo" , también se dice pelar.


¡Menos mal que no somos los únicos que vivimos en un pueblo mi marido y yo!


----------



## letevic

"me hice cortar el pelo" seria la traduccion mas exacta, pero no la mas correcta o cotidiana.  yo diria "me corte el pelo ayer"


----------



## Ivy29

letevic said:


> "me hice cortar el pelo" seria la traduccion mas exacta, pero no la mas correcta o cotidiana. yo diria "me corte el pelo ayer"


 
*Me hice cortar el pelo es la más clara, y correcta demás.*
Pues hay maquinitas para* uso personal* donde uno mismo se corta el pelo y no el peluquero. Ello llevaría a una *ambigüedad*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Mira mi perfil. Vivo en Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo que decirte que *no* es normal decir esto (en mi pueblo! ), y ni yo ni mi marido lo decimos nunca, y él es español de lengua materna y paterna p ) y sí es de un pueblo muy hermoso y simpático que se llama Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> Ves, Ivy, eso sí que no se dice por aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí , en efecto. Yo lo conozco, pero no he dicho que no exista sino que no se suele decir por aquí.
> *pelar**.*(Del lat. _pilāre_).*1.* tr. Cortar, arrancar, quitar o raer el pelo. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> Eso, la variación de una región a otra es generalmente sorprendente.
> 
> ¡A que sí!!!!!!!!¡¡¡¡Espero que te refieras al mío!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Menos mal que no somos los únicos que vivimos en un pueblo mi marido y yo!


 
Eso sí lo decimos por acá, y mucho. Y no se presta a ambigüedad.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *Me hice cortar el pelo es la más clara, y correcta demás.*
> Pues hay maquinitas para* uso personal* donde uno mismo se corta el pelo y no el peluquero. Ello llevaría a una *ambigüedad*.
> 
> Ivy29


Yo no sé en tu pueblo, para seguir con el término, Ivy, pero en estos lares no sería lo más adecuado. 

En efecto, hoy en día de hecho con la maquinita se corta el gente la gente sola, pero lo normal es que se vaya a una peluquería. Y en España se dice lo que ya se ha dicho. 

Me pelé o me corté le pelo. 

(Ves, por querer ver una ambigüedad, por "me pelé", también se puede entender que te has pelado porque has tomado mucho el sol y te has quemado la piel, cosa de la que mis compatriotas_ cangrejos_ saben mucho )


----------



## i heart queso

Pregunta... una vez le dije a mi amigo 'ah, te cortaste el pelo!' y mi otro amigo de guatemala dijo 'no... lo han cortado!'  Y cuando le dije eso a mi otro amigo mexicano, me dijo 'no, no me lo cortaron, me lo corté.'

Entonces... ¿se dice de las dos maneras? ¿O alguien me estaba tomando el pelo...  ?


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Yo no sé en tu pueblo, para seguir con el término, Ivy, pero en estos lares no sería lo más adecuado.
> 
> En efecto, hoy en día de hecho con la maquinita se corta el gente la gente sola, pero lo normal es que se vaya a una peluquería. Y en España se dice lo que ya se ha dicho.
> 
> Me pelé o me corté le pelo.
> 
> (Ves, por querer ver una ambigüedad, por "me pelé", también se puede entender que te has pelado porque has tomado mucho el sol y te has quemado la piel, cosa de la que mis compatriotas_ cangrejos_ saben mucho )


 
Aquí PELAR es dar juete, castigar, dando correazos. Otro significado regional, además del propio.
Me corté el pelo es ambigüo.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Aquí PELAR es dar juete, castigar, dando correazos. Otro significado regional, además del propio.
> Me corté el pelo es ambiguo.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Lo cierto es que de país en país este verbo tiene muchos significados. Para sorprenderos, acercaros a esta página. 


En efecto, en realidad "me corté el pelo " es ambiguo, pero en España es la forma de decirlo.


----------



## tuvir

También hay otra manera de decir pelarse mucho= Raparse
Te han rapado tanto la cabeza que te han dejado al cero. esta última expresión significa sin ningún pelo.


----------



## Ivy29

papa_pitufo said:


> In Spain: (Comment: Spain is not in Sudamerica is in Europe)
> 
> 
> Me corté el pelo ayer.
> 
> Me pelé ayer.
> 
> (uno de los significados del verbo pelar es cortarse el pelo).


 
*Sea donde sea, se presta a ambigüedad*.
Y los suramericanos somos *más*.

Ivý29


----------



## unicito

Y si digo: I had my hair cut last monday
Me corte el pelo el lunes pasado, se puede hacer o necesita otra estructura con dias/fechas especificas?


----------



## heidita

No, la frase es correcta.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Pero ¿qué se diría en las circunstancias limitadas cuando se quiere decir que te lo hiciste tú mismo? ¿Mé corté el pelo yo mismo/solo/a solas?


----------



## xOoeL

Me corté el pelo yo mismo 
Me corté el pelo yo solo  (Se dice, aunque no estoy en disposición de afirmar su total corrección)
Me corté el pelo a solas  (= Me corté el pelo en soledad)


----------



## Ivy29

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Pero ¿qué se diría en las circunstancias limitadas cuando se quiere decir que te lo hiciste tú mismo? ¿Mé corté el pelo yo mismo/solo/a solas?


 
*Esta mañana me corté el pelo con una maquinita especial.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Jellby

Me corté el pelo a mí mismo/a.

Cogí unas tijeras y me corté el pelo.


----------



## papa_pitufo

heidita said:


> Chico, aquí nadie dice "me pelé". ¡A saber de qué pueblo eres!



Ahora entiendo lo que quieres decir cuando dices pueblo.

Te comento que te malentendí porque has usado una expresión que puede sonar un tanto despectiva. (Para que entiendes al decir eso entendí que le estabas diciendo a Dr. Quizá que es de algún pueblo donde se expresan raro).

No se si me he explicado bien, si no preguntale a tu marido que te lo puede aclarar seguro.

Gracias por corregirme con el inglés.


----------



## papa_pitufo

Ivy29 said:


> *Sea donde sea, se presta a ambigüedad*.
> Y los suramericanos somos *más*.
> 
> Ivý29



En mi "pueblo" al menos no se presta a ambigüedad.

Diria:

_Me he pelado_ o _me he cortado el pelo_ igualmente.

Lo de la maquinilla me hace gracia, en ese caso podría decir _me he cortado el pelo con la maquinilla.

_Si los sudamericanos lo decís de otra forma ahí no me meto, son dialectos diferentes, pero aquí funciona así seais los que seais allá.

Yo también soy del sur, quizás se diga más en el sur.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Enotnces... ¿se dice "cortase el pelo"? jejeje


----------



## heidita

Sí, en definitiva, es *cortarse el pelo*. Al menos lo decimos así en este pueblo (jejee).


----------



## Primamiri

la traducion seria:
Tuve un corte de pelo ayer...
pero yo diria:
Ayer me corte el pelo.


----------



## oscargh22

Hola en Mexico es mejor decir:
" Me corte el pelo hayer"
"pele" es mas vulgar

Cuando quieres decir que tu mismo lo hiciste por lo regular lo explicas. " yo mismo me corte el pelo"
"Me corte el pelo yo mismo"


----------

